# Katydid Nymph



## NateS (May 19, 2010)

Scudder's Bush Katydid Nymph

He actually stayed still long enough for me to do a stack (for about 5 seconds and only a 2 image stack).  I couldn't get his eyes and body in focus together without the stack.


----------

